# automatic shift nob removal



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

I might think of changing the automatic shift nob.... but is it possible to take it out??

also the gear selector panel, if I wanted to change that to a leather skirt, is that possible??


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no, it's not a manual shifter. don't act like it is.

why do I forsee a blown tranny in your future?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

chimmike said:


> no, it's not a manual shifter. don't act like it is.
> 
> why do I forsee a blown tranny in your future?


 in that case, Why do I forsee a blow 1.8s?


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Yes you can swap the shifter out for a differnt automatic shifter.

Why add a leather boot though ??? If its an auto, be happy and proud of it...dont be a poser ( not trying to be mean )....I changed my shifter out...just so it would look better...and it does....people compliment it all the time getting in my car, or just looking through a window...and i produly say when asked...yes its an auto...and no one cares....


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

thestunts200sx said:


> Yes you can swap the shifter out for a differnt automatic shifter.
> 
> Why add a leather boot though ??? If its an auto, be happy and proud of it...dont be a poser ( not trying to be mean )....I changed my shifter out...just so it would look better...and it does....people compliment it all the time getting in my car, or just looking through a window...and i produly say when asked...yes its an auto...and no one cares....



1clnb14 is set up like that isn't it? I'm pretty sure he's got an auto.


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

yah i hav a auto... but i think it looks kinda ugly, my shift thing is grey... it doesnt match anything else in the car.
I was something black but I dont want to spray paint it...
I just like the leather boot look, not for it to look manual... my parent's cadillac has a leather boot and it looks 100% automatic cuz you can still see the PRND2L but it looks wayyy nicer than my sentra -.-


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

Flying V said:


> in that case, Why do I forsee a blow 1.8s?


is that the result of a tranny thats been on L then reved to redline then shifted??? i've always been scared to do that to my own car... but my friend's bro does it all the time... the only reason it hasn't blown yet is cuz he crashes the car before it has a chance to =D


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im proud to have an auto that will beat most of the same car in manual 

and i know what you want (like some jags and caddys) and i have never heard of it being done conversion wise on our car but it would probably be a lot of custom work=a lot of dough.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

damonfong0 said:


> is that the result of a tranny thats been on L then reved to redline then shifted??? i've always been scared to do that to my own car... but my friend's bro does it all the time... the only reason it hasn't blown yet is cuz he crashes the car before it has a chance to =D


 Something like that. Look man, you drive a sentra. You need to stop trying to change the car itself and start trying to change the parts of the car. Automatics are okay, I love my mom's 300C automatic. But the work that you want done is going to be painstaking and expensive, both or which you dont want.

So in retrospect, it can be done... but its to expensive to justify.


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

Zac said:


> im proud to have an auto that will beat most of the same car in manual
> 
> and i know what you want (like some jags and caddys) and i have never heard of it being done conversion wise on our car but it would probably be a lot of custom work=a lot of dough.


 yah the skirt takes up most space... so i have to get the PRND2L removed and maybe get a smaller one or something =/ but on www.customenterprise.com has one for the ebrake already, it looks nice...


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

Flying V said:


> Something like that. Look man, you drive a sentra. You need to stop trying to change the car itself and start trying to change the parts of the car. Automatics are okay, I love my mom's 300C automatic. But the work that you want done is going to be painstaking and expensive, both or which you dont want.
> 
> So in retrospect, it can be done... but its to expensive to justify.



i cant do anything to the car except for cosmetics, rims, lighting, exhaust stuff like that.... i have 4 years 11 months left in warranty
i'm scared to even put in a alarm with remote start...
i bought the car and in 3 weeks already my keyless entry doesn't work... i asked to bring it in and the first thing they said was the warranty might be void..... *sigH* i didnt like serremonte anyways so imma call hayward nissan where i bought my car at to fix it.... also the dealer promised a carwash... so yeahh.. lol


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

A stealer ship will tell you that so they dont have to do work. 

I understand what its like to have a warranty, but still think/reaserch more before you rush into a modification. Thats why forums are here. Dont be afraid to use the search button, it makes asking question easier. Plus you dont have to worry about people chastizing you. 

Think before you mod your car.


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

the last encounter with warranty in 2 different nissan dealerships:

#1) Serremonte Nissan
i called, told them when i press the lock key on the keyless entry it doesnt beep I am wondering if they can fix it under warranty
they said, do you have any mods?
i said, I changed the exhaust muffler, only the muffler not full system.. and i took the emblems off
he said bring it in next week, the warranty might be void so leave it here for the whole day so we can check for the problem...

#2) Hayward Nissan
i called, told them when i press the lock key on the keyless entry it doesnt beep I am wondering if they can fix it under warranty
he told me to try something, go to the car and hold the lock and unlock buttons down for 2 seconds...
I did it and problem fixed...

i didn't believe a muffler or taking emblems off can void my warranty of my keyless entry not beeping when i press lock... but I didnt read the papers when I signed, i skimmed through it... it was 11PM that time... so i wouldn't know....


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

On the keyless remote for my 04 it says on the back to hold both unlock and lock for 2 seconds to make the beep go away or return, but not on my 05. I hate the noise that it makes, and when late at night I prefer to be a bit more stealty arriving home.


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorority Demon said:


> On the keyless remote for my 04 it says on the back to hold both unlock and lock for 2 seconds to make the beep go away or return, but not on my 05. I hate the noise that it makes, and when late at night I prefer to be a bit more stealty arriving home.



yeahh mine was a 05, but even if it did say so i wouldnt notice ahah
i like the beep to make sure its locked without looking..


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

damonfong0 said:


> i didn't believe a muffler or taking emblems off can void my warranty of my keyless entry not beeping when i press lock... but I didnt read the papers when I signed, i skimmed through it... it was 11PM that time... so i wouldn't know....


The only thing that is voided on your warranty is the exhaust, and maybe the clearcoat/paint.

However as stated, hold both "lock" and "unlock" and that will let you choose between either having the car beep when locked or not. You may have just did it at one time and didn't know it.

Don't let them tell you that you have voided your warranty on your electiral system because you've added an exhaust.


----------



## ZSCORE (Jun 14, 2005)

Sorority Demon said:


> On the keyless remote for my 04 it says on the back to hold both unlock and lock for 2 seconds to make the beep go away or return, but not on my 05. I hate the noise that it makes, and when late at night I prefer to be a bit more stealty arriving home.



Why not just hit the door lock button that is next to the window controls as you get out of your car at night? Save the battery in the keyless and no noise.


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

ZSCORE said:


> Why not just hit the door lock button that is next to the window controls as you get out of your car at night? Save the battery in the keyless and no noise.



wouldnt that risk leaving your key in the ignition when you lock?

battery in the keyless entry: $2 each few years
leaving the key in the ignition and locked out: $50
1AM and the mechanic called didnt come in the 1 hour they said so you break your window for the key: priceless

anyways i like the beep sound so I know it is locked when i walk away.


----------



## ZSCORE (Jun 14, 2005)

damonfong0 said:


> wouldnt that risk leaving your key in the ignition when you lock?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Is that why everyone locked their keys in their car before keyless entry was invented?


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

ZSCORE said:


> damonfong0 said:
> 
> 
> > wouldnt that risk leaving your key in the ignition when you lock?
> ...


----------

